# Wattwurmsuche im Winter ?



## bärchen (17. November 2006)

Hallo, 

wollte irgendwann im Winter an die Ostsee fahren zum Brandungsangeln.

Kann man die WW im Winter genauso leicht wie im Sommer pümpeln, oder vergraben diese sich dann tiefer im Watt ?

Eine weitere Frage:

Stehe vor der Kaufwahl zwischen einer DAM Dura 560 FD bzw. einer DAM Quick Distance 770-Rolle

welche würdet ihr eher empfehlen ?


----------



## Mefospezialist (17. November 2006)

*AW: Wattwurmsuche im Winter ?*

Ich würde die Distance nehmen.
Ich habe diese mal als Hauptbrandungsrollen gefischt und war sehr zufrieden mit meinen zweien. Mittlerweile habe ich die nur noch als ersatzrollen dabei. Falls meine Shimano Technium mal den Geist aufgeben, also hab ich den Ersatz nur fürs Gewissen dabei  was zu haben falls die zwei süßen mal versagen sollten wovon ich nicht ausgehe.

Aber mit der Distance gelingen sehr gute Wurfweiten.
Welche Rute hast du denn zum fischen mit der Rolle?


----------



## Tiden Hubert (17. November 2006)

*AW: Wattwurmsuche im Winter ?*

zu den Rollen weiss ich nichts. Meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Zeugs ist ja schon bekannt.

Wattwürmer kannste immer pümpern. Die sind auch im Winter agil, da es wechselwarme Tiere sind.


----------



## Tiden Hubert (17. November 2006)

*AW: Wattwurmsuche im Winter ?*

noch ein Tip zu Würmern. 

Wattwürmer sind ja scheiss teuer. Und pümpern kannste die Wattwürmer auch nicht auf der Wiese. Aus Tauwürmern kannste ne Art Wattwurm machen. Die leben dann zwar nicht mehr aber ich hab damit schon schon einige Platte aus der Elbe gezogen.

So gehts: einfach die Tauwürmer in Salzwasser einlegen und diesen Aallockstoff hinzufügen. Geht ungefähr 2 Stunden und die Würmer werden runzlig und riechen wie Wattwürmer. Noch'n Tip. Ihr könnt dazu auch die Lauge nehmen zum einlegen der Räucherfische. Aber bitte nicht zusammen mit den Fischen. Das ist eklig. Probierts mal aus.


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Wattwurmsuche im Winter ?*



Tiden Hubert schrieb:


> Wattwürmer kannste immer pümpern. Die sind auch im Winter agil, da es wechselwarme Tiere sind.



Kappier ich jetzt nicht...wechselwarm heißt doch, das die ihre Körpertemperatur anpassen, das heißt die können ga nicht so agil sein wie im Sommer oder? Oder sind die überhaupt Wechselwarm...;+


----------



## ShortyNordenham (17. November 2006)

*AW: Wattwurmsuche im Winter ?*

ein glück wohne ich an der nordsee, grabegabel und einfach bei ebbe ins watt......
nix mit ins wasser und plümpern


----------



## ShortyNordenham (17. November 2006)

*AW: Wattwurmsuche im Winter ?*

also bei uns kann man gar keine watti´s kaufen, aber soweit ich weiß sind die teurer als tauwürmer...
So auf den haken ziehn geht zwar, aber die sind nach 5 min im salzwasser völlig hin. im sommer nehme ich eine rute mit tauwurm nah an der mole zum aale fangen.. das geht ganz gut, die ein oder andere platte verirrt sich dann auch schonmal


----------



## Pikehunter20 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Wattwurmsuche im Winter ?*

Wo gehste denn bei euch an die mole @shorty?? Bin oft an der Küste, war nur noch nie in Nordenham bzw. die ecke... Lohnt es sich??


----------



## ShortyNordenham (19. November 2006)

*AW: Wattwurmsuche im Winter ?*

naja was heißt lohnen... mal beißt es und mal nicht 
im großen und ganzen ganz ok. mal schauen was der winter bringt..


----------



## bärchen (20. November 2006)

*AW: Wattwurmsuche im Winter ?*

MefoSpezi: Ich benutze als Rute eine SPORTEX SURF CF, 4,0 m, WG -250gr.


----------

